# ISP3 Cronjob



## etron770 (7. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe manchmal einen Hänger im VServer  1MB Speicher)

```
Aug  7 12:54:36 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6952]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6951]: (root) CMD (php /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/uni/cron/cron.php > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/hevcron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6955]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6956]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6958]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6953]: (web11) CMD (/usr/bin/wget -q -t 1 -T 7200 -O /dev/null 'http://www.website.de/cron/hev/cron.php' >/dev/null 2>&1^I#website.de)
Aug  7 12:54:38 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[6954]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:54:50 vs1181 postfix/qmgr[27314]: 06965162293: from=<service@paypal.com>, size=9776, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug  7 12:59:30 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[14613]: (CRON) error (grandchild #16747 failed with exit status 8)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18310]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18309]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18308]: (root) CMD (php /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/uni/cron/cron.php > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/hevcron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18307]: (web11) CMD (/usr/bin/wget -q -t 1 -T 7200 -O /dev/null 'http://www.website.de/cron/hev/cron.php' >/dev/null 2>&1^I#website.de)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18306]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18305]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18304]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18303]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22163]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22161]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22166]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:01 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[23315]: (root) CMD (php /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/uni/cron/cron.php > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/hevcron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:04 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[24880]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:09 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[26996]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Aug  7 13:00:14 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[23282]: (CRON) error (can't fork)
```
Nach dem Can*t fork steht der Server.
Ist das normal dass der /ispconfig/server/server.sh so oft aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

> Ist das normal dass der /ispconfig/server/server.sh so oft aufgerufen wird?


Ja, server.sh wird einmal pro Minute aufgerufen und prüft ob Änderungen in der Queue vorliegen und beendet sich dann wieder. Des weiteren werden alle 5 Minuten die Monitoring Funktionen ausgeführt. Das braucht aber fast kein RAM, Dein Problem hat also nichts damit zu tun.

Der cant fork fehler bedeutet dass dein Server nicht genug RAM hat. Wenn Du nicht mehr Speicher zuweisen möchtest kannst Du versuchen die einzelnen Dienste wie amavis / couroer / dovecot /apache etc. zu optimieren dass sie weniger Prozesse starten oder Du deaktivierst die Spamfilter und Antivirus Funktionen.


----------



## etron770 (8. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, server.sh wird einmal pro Minute aufgerufen und prüft ob Änderungen in der Queue vorliegen und beendet sich dann wieder. Des weiteren werden alle 5 Minuten die Monitoring Funktionen ausgeführt. Das braucht aber fast kein RAM, Dein Problem hat also nichts damit zu tun.


Ja das ist klar, aber das ist ja 9 mal in 19 Sekunden:

```
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18310]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18309]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
....
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18305]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18304]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 12:59:44 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[18303]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22163]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22161]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
Aug  7 13:00:00 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[22166]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
...
Aug  7 13:00:04 vs1181 /USR/SBIN/CRON[24880]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh ...
```


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

Dann ist entwder der cron daemon irgendwie defekt oder der ispconfig Cronjob steht mehrfach im root Crontab drin. Du kannst das mal mit:

crontab -l

überprüfen.


----------



## etron770 (8. Aug. 2012)

das war das erste was ich nachgeschaut habe:

```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconf                                              ig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/i                                              spconfig/cron.log
```
was kann am cron daemon defekt sein


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen da ich diesen Fall bislang nicht hatte, aber laut den Logzeilen hat er ds Script mehr als einmal pro Minute ausgeführt. Möglicherweise hat es ja was mit der VM / dem Hostsystem zu tun. Versuch doch mal die VM neu zu starten.


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Soweit ich weiß laufen Cronjobs unabhängig voneinander und der wget cronjob wird ja als Prozess in den Hintergrund geschickt, läuft also parallel zu anderen Pogrammen.


----------



## etron770 (9. Aug. 2012)

Sorry erstens habe ich nicht gesehen dass du geantwortet hast
zweitens kann ich manchmal hier im Forum keine Änderungen abspeichern, also habe ich gelöscht, und neu erstellt...

Kann es sein dass ein php cronjob davor den Fehler auslöst, wenn ja wie  kann ich das herausfinden. Eigentlich ist immer dieser PHP Cronjob davor  aktiv und benötigt manchmal mehr als einen Minute.

 Dieser Conjob war manuel mit crontab eingetragen. Ich habe ihn jetzt  über ISPconfig eingetragen und nun wird er nach server.sh ausgeführt  (das hätte ich ja auch mit crontab machen können).  

 Mal schauen ob der Server sich noch aufhängt ...


----------



## etron770 (9. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Soweit ich weiß laufen Cronjobs unabhängig voneinander und der wget cronjob wird ja als Prozess in den Hintergrund geschickt, läuft also parallel zu anderen Pogrammen.



Und wenn der Cronjob davor viele Ressourcen frisst, kann doch daher das "can't fork' kommen. Kann ich irgendwie nachträglich herausfinden welcher prozess das war, denn die PID steht ja nicht mehr zur Verfügungn wenn ich mitbekomme dass der Vserver hängt.


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Ich denke nicht dass Du es anchträglich rausfinden kannst. Wenn es regelmäßig auftritt kannst Du höchstens versuchen die Ausgabe von ps -aux irgendwie per cron regelmäßig in eine Datei zu schreiben.


----------



## etron770 (26. Sep. 2012)

Ich hatte eine php datei gelöscht die als crontab eingetragen war und vergessen diesen crontab zu löschen.   Seit ich diesen Crontab gelöscht habe ist der Server nicht mehr hängen geblieben. Kann das die Ursache sein oder ist es Zufall?


----------

